# TT225 K04 turbo outlet size



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the size is of the outlet on a K04-022 turbo from TT225. Thanks.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: TT225 K04 turbo outlet size (PtownVdub)*

check here:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=1
Squash


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: TT225 K04 turbo outlet size (SquashAZ)*

Thank you. After reading through that thread it appears as if the turbo outlet on the K04-022 is 2.0". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

